# Ethanol injection



## jgray2006 (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anybody know a cpt code for a percutaneous ultrasound guided ethanol injection into the portal vein. I have looked all over and can not find a code anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

